# NOW miitomo is out.



## nintendarium (Mar 31, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a rooted LG g3 and it doesn't work


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 31, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I have a rooted LG g3 and it doesn't work


nintendo and the pokemon company apps wont work on rooted devices


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 31, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> nintendo and the pokemon company apps wont work on rooted devices


They work if you use RootCloak. BTW, could someone send me a hash of the Miitomo APK?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 31, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> They work if you use RootCloak. BTW, could someone send me a hash of the Miitomo APK?


Some extra steps that people with rooted devices should do. Still, it feels good to have the apps running with no problems on a unrooted phone


----------



## LuigiXL (Mar 31, 2016)

Downloading!!


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 31, 2016)

Can someone upload the APK of the latest version (1.1.1)?
I can't find it anywhere, and it's not available in my country on Play Store.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 31, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Can someone upload the APK of the latest version (1.1.1)?
> I can't find it anywhere, and it's not available in my country on Play Store.


Just google APK Downloader.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 31, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I have a rooted LG g3 and it doesn't work


It works on my G3 unrooted.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 31, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Just google APK Downloader.


Totally forgot about those haha, thanks. Downloading


----------



## nintendarium (Mar 31, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> i had to unroot ... in the end my nintendo is a nice thing... adding pokemon go as app that gives you coins would be smart from them...too much smart...maybe


You could've used RootCloak.


----------



## abdellbobo (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

I'll post this here as well  because why the fuck not


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 31, 2016)

I will pass. It is rather bored.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 31, 2016)

Unrooted lg g3 now it's working


----------



## Kliffcom (Mar 31, 2016)

You can get it working on rooted smartphones with this.
You need the Xposed Framework for that.

RootCloak dont work for some users.


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2016)

Not in my country


----------



## Kliffcom (Mar 31, 2016)

You can download the .apk on some sites and other Appstores


----------



## abdellbobo (Mar 31, 2016)

Jax said:


> Not in my country


download the app and install it it will automatically connect to the Nintendo network my application I didn't install it from Google Play Store


----------



## Ptrk25 (Mar 31, 2016)

abdellbobo3ds said:


> download the app and install it it will automatically connect to the Nintendo network my application I didn't install it from Google Play Store


lol why do you quoted me?


----------



## abdellbobo (Mar 31, 2016)

Ptrk25 said:


> lol why do you quoted me?


hey bro I am sorry I did this by mistake I was reading your thread and....


----------



## Chuardo (Mar 31, 2016)

abdellbobo3ds said:


> download the app and install it it will automatically connect to the Nintendo network my application I didn't install it from Google Play Store


If you put your nnid that it's from another country that the one that you are nothing happends, right?
My Wii U says that I live in California, but just because the Nintendo Services are not available in my country, and Miitomo uses the GPS inside your phone, I don't want to lose my eShop access on my Nintendo Consoles just for this.

Can anyone confirm that doing this is safe?


----------



## nintendarium (Mar 31, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 1, 2016)

I was gonna make a separate thread but this one is appropriate. My Android phone has now finally become my Nintendo portable and I love it. Right now I have Pokemon Shuffle and Miitomo installed. I have Drastic DS installed but instead of opening Drastic to access my games, I have the DS game icons in a folder for easy access to games. On top of all that, I have home screen links to My Nintendo, Miiverse, eShop and the Splatoon second screen site. The only thing missing is a Nintendo focused launcher to bring it all together. Am I the only one wishing for a Nintendo styled launcher? Hell, I'm even thinking about artwork as I type this.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 1, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 1, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> You mean an app that install and launch other apps ...nice idea...wonder if Google policy is against an app launcher, maybe leftwing out the emu even Nintendo should not bother much...



Google doesn't want competing markets on the Play Store but there are plenty of app launchers available. A Nintendo focused one wouldn't be against policy.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 1, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 1, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> kind of:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583692


Oops. Lol meant to say "Google"


----------

